# Oldness Test



## LDUBS (Jul 8, 2019)

This one was easy for me.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 9, 2019)

Additionally, what cereal was being advertised?

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 9, 2019)

dang. i guess i am getting old. i know the cereal and his name, partially because this twerp causes me issues to this day as we have almost the same name. to this day only 2 people are allowed to call me by that nickname.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 9, 2019)

lovedr79 said:


> this twerp causes me issues to this day as we have almost the same name. to this day only 2 people are allowed to call me by that nickname.


*************************************************************************************************************************************

(Chuckle)  I must be a lucky biped, then. Remember the Lava soap commercial from way back? They had two names being used.....one of them was "Jeffery". I'm the other one, and to this day, I have yet to have anybody reference it. Must be that folks didn't watch that commercial much.

Roger


----------



## enwez (Jul 17, 2019)

Is this Mikey??? I am not old (21) but my friends grandma always called me Mikey because her grandson (my friend) is a super picky eater. I'd eat anything this woman made! (she was a pretty good cook to be honest...)

I do not remember the cereal, but I'm sure she told me when I asked what she was referencing. Technically I do not remember the kid but I am aware of him at least... So what does that make me?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 17, 2019)

So anyone remember what they tied the Timex watch to? Hint, it is related to the forum!


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 17, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> So anyone remember what they tied the Timex watch to? Hint, it is related to the forum!



"Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'". I remember what they strapped it to, but not the brand. I even remember the name of the guy doing the commercial! 

Good grief, I'm old. Or maybe spent too much time in front of the ol Philco.


----------



## daveintexas (Jul 20, 2019)

"Let's get Mikey. Yeah, he won't eat it, he hates everything. He likes it, hey Mikey!"

If you remember watching the ORIGINAL (1972) tv commercial, you may be on the downhill side of life,
but not what I consider old.

What I would consider old is if you can remember the network actually signing off at
the end of the evening, this of course was prior to 24/7 programming.

I guess my point is that OLD is a STATE OF MIND, as well as body \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh man, I remember the network sign-offs. Had that screen with the Indian in the headdress. 

I agree with "old" being a state of mind. In my mind I'm young. But my body just doesn't want to play along.


----------



## Barnettd (Sep 16, 2021)

it's 10 o'clock...
do you know where your children are?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 17, 2021)

Never used to check the obits either.


----------



## topdsm0138 (Sep 17, 2021)

[emoji1787][emoji1787] Used to make fun of my younger brother because of that commercial. His name was Mikey too. "Give it to Mikey, he'll eat anything!" Was usally followed by a "Shut up, it's not funny guys...I hate that cereal!"


----------

